# Do I need a smaller milk jug?



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

New to espresso and playing with my La Pavoni currently. I have a 600ml milk jug but, as my wife's away for a while, I'm only steaming milk for one drink at a time. Most of my problems with getting a good foam are undoubtedly due to my lack of skill but I'm wondering if only putting 150ml in a 600ml jug is also making things difficult. Would I be better of with something like a 3-00ml jug for smaller quantities or does it not make much difference?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yes, a 350 ml jug will help with controlling the frothing


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow, yes, try a 350ml


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ideally, the jug should not be filled more that two thirds and not less.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone, that's confirmed what I thought and I'll order another smaller jug.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ideally, the jug should not be filled more that two thirds and not less.


 than ... one third?👍


----------

